# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Ngày 1/5

## dungtran

Hôm nay, bạn cần nghỉ ngơi.
Hôm nay, bạn cần nghỉ ngơi.
Điện thoại chỉ dùng để chuyện phiếm với bạn bè.
Điện thoại chỉ dùng để chuyện phiếm với bạn bè.
Hãy đánh một giấc ngủ dài 2 tiếng.
Hãy đánh một giấc ngủ dài 2 tiếng.
Đừng động tay vào việc bếp núc.
Đừng động tay vào việc bếp núc.
Hãy dành thời gian cho những cảm xúc tốt đẹp và những điều yêu thích trong cuộc sống.
Hãy dành thời gian cho những cảm xúc tốt đẹp.
Và trên hết, hôm nay, hãy thư giãn cho thỏa thích. Bạn xứng đáng được hưởng điều đó.
Và trên hết, hôm nay, hãy thư giãn cho thỏa thích. Bạn xứng đáng được hưởng điều đó.

----------

